
Why Everybody Loses When Someone Leaves Academe - jseliger
https://www.chronicle.com/article/Why-Everybody-Loses-When/242560?cid=trend_right_a
======
angersock
This same sentiment also applies to engineering teams. Projects we've worked
on, systems knowledge, ops battle-scars--all fade away.

